# Assault Weapons Ban Question



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

DRHUNTER said:


> It really doesn't matter how we define "Assault rifles" the government will define them for us. We will just shutup and listen from here on out....


 Not me


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

It's all a feel good measure to make the public think that actually something is being done, when in reality it won't mean squat, no matter what is passed. His dreams of getting all done in January are crap. It's not simple like with the Michigan bills put through by a Republican House going to a Republican Governor will majority support in Senate. The republicans in the House are going to balk anything resembling a Clinton ban, cause they value their jobs too much. 

They may come up with a feel good measure, which will ban private sales of "modern rifles", which would only allow such rifles to be bought with a background check. I highly doubt there will be complete ban, and there certainly will not be a confiscation ban. That would create a civil uprisal and certain state sucession. 

Just waiting for the day when a criminal gets greased by a law abiding gun owner with one of these guns, or better yet, when a shooting spree plan gets stopped cold with a shot to the head by a CCW holder.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ken said:


> It's all a feel good measure to make the public think that actually something is being done


i don't agree with this, not the part where it will do nothing (it wont), but the part of the feel good measure...

i believe that it is a deliberate act to use a tragedy like this as a "means to an end" a way to push their agenda, and that is that they do not want the citizens armed with any "efficiently" operating firearms..

people were asking how they created this legislation so fast? but cannot come up with a balanced budget?:cwm27::cwm27:

the new "AWB" has been written for years i would expect, they have just been sitting on it till the time was right... lame duck president, fresh tragedy, time is ripe...just wait till January, you will all be shocked what comes out of the senate...


----------



## Trevor (Jun 17, 2005)

In the Firearms forum alone there are a few threads, at least a hundred comments, and over a thousand views with basically the same theme. It's not guns, it's politics and mental health. I agree 100%. But, I think it's time we asked ourselves some questions.

How many of us that posted here have written our elected officials with our opinions? It's just as easy as posting here.

How many of us voted straight ticket in November cause we liked Jon Stewart or our wives thought there was some kind of 'war on women'?

When was the last time the family went to church? Don't worry, Easter's right around the corner.

How about the last time the whole family sat down at the dinner table together for more than 5 minutes?

How many kids get left at home during deer season cause mom and dad only care about their big buck and don't want the kid squirming around the blind? 

How many of you are reading this, thinking I'm a jerk, while their 12/15 year old is in the bedroom, with the door closed, playing Call of Duty?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Ken said:


> It's all a feel good measure to make the public think that actually something is being done, when in reality it won't mean squat, no matter what is passed. His dreams of getting all done in January are crap. It's not simple like with the Michigan bills put through by a Republican House going to a Republican Governor will majority support in Senate. The republicans in the House are going to balk anything resembling a Clinton ban, cause they value their jobs too much.
> 
> They may come up with a feel good measure, which will ban private sales of "modern rifles", which would only allow such rifles to be bought with a background check. I highly doubt there will be complete ban, and there certainly will not be a confiscation ban. That would create a civil uprisal and certain state sucession.
> 
> Just waiting for the day when a criminal gets greased by a law abiding gun owner with one of these guns, or better yet, when a shooting spree plan gets stopped cold with a shot to the head by a CCW holder.


It happens more than you know, just doesn't make the news..


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Trevor said:


> In the Firearms forum alone there are a few threads, at least a hundred comments, and over a thousand views with basically the same theme. It's not guns, it's politics and mental health. I agree 100%. But, I think it's time we asked ourselves some questions.
> 
> How many of us that posted here have written our elected officials with our opinions? It's just as easy as posting here.
> 
> ...


 Good post. Your not a jerk. It's the truth,except I don't go to church.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Bucket-Back said:


> Or wear gloves because the barrel is hot and I'm laying in a pile of brass.


this, if they come a knocking, I will ask for a moment to say good bye to my wife and kids and asked that they are allowed to leave the area before the ruckas begins. 

J-


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

glockman55 said:


> It happens more than you know, just doesn't make the news..


The situation is over so the news story no longer exists. The average person in this country gets their news from the local TV station and they do not want to spend their time watching about events that did not escalate into blood and guts. The TV news will give the average person what the person wants and that is spectacular violence.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Newcub said:


> Good post. Your not a jerk. It's the truth,except I don't go to church.


X2!


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Question is... hownquick do you rhink they will want to try this?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jpphish (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Newcub View Post
Good post. Your not a jerk. It's the truth,except I don't go to church.

Newcub probably is a jerk? He voted straight ticket cause he likes Jon Stewart? Jon Stewart's an ass...an Obama loving ass. You're getting what you voted for. Dems are facist pigs....their way or nothing...*ALL* *semi-autos* (handgun and rifle) will fall under the *NEW BAN*...just watch. Listen to Cuomo, SGT. Schultz, Bloomberg and Rahm...*Confiscation* is by *NO* means off the table. These people tell you exactly what they intend to do....to think it can't happen in the United States...you ain't listening. 




fish_AK said:


> X2!


----------



## iceoiler (Apr 11, 2011)

Trevor said:


> In the Firearms forum alone there are a few threads, at least a hundred comments, and over a thousand views with basically the same theme. It's not guns, it's politics and mental health. I agree 100%. But, I think it's time we asked ourselves some questions.
> 
> How many of us that posted here have written our elected officials with our opinions? It's just as easy as posting here.
> 
> ...


Great post, could not agree more, it is so much easier to criticize others and not look at yourself and what we could be doing better, if each and every one took these questions and answered them for ourselves society would start to get back headed in the right direction


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

iceoiler said:


> Great post, could not agree more, it is so much easier to criticize others and not look at yourself and what we could be doing better, if each and every one took these questions and answered them for ourselves society would start to get back headed in the right direction


Two great posts. Its nice to know there are still some folks out there that still see the great value in and power in FAMILY. B 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

was in jays today and walked by the guns and noticed that all the ar's were gone. I thought maybe they pulled them because of the shooting or something and one of the salesmen told me they sold them all and all the magazines. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You just coming out of the cave? There has been a mad rush on all things AR. Just about every place is bare. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

B Smithiers said:


> Two great posts. Its nice to know there are still some folks out there that still see the great value in and power in FAMILY. B
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Right on. It's not that more violence in our lives exsist. (video games, tv) It's the things that are missing. Talking & spending time with family. Teaching right from wrong. Sounds like this kid didn't have much for friends or family. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Trevor said:


> When was the last time the family went to church? Don't worry, Easter's right around the corner.


My Moms funeral. She would have wanted us to come. We don't need some preacher to tell us what is moral or amoral. We don't need fear of the invisible boogieman in the sky in order to do the right thing.


Trevor said:


> How about the last time the whole family sat down at the dinner table together for more than 5 minutes?


Darn near every night. If not at the dinner table, in the living room.


Trevor said:


> How many kids get left at home during deer season cause mom and dad only care about their big buck and don't want the kid squirming around the blind?


Hunt with your kids, not for them.


Trevor said:


> How many of you are reading this, thinking I'm a jerk, while their 12/15 year old is in the bedroom, with the door closed, playing Call of Duty?


 Yea, in fact they are 12 and 15, and one is playing Call Of Duty, the other is watching vids on YouTube. It has ruined them I tell you. In fact I got this unexpected and perturbing Email from a teacher recently:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to express how great it is to have Riley as a student. I took a big leap of faith changing jobs mid-stream, and it a kid like him that reassures me that I made the right choice. He is a really great young gentleman.
> 
> ...


I don't need whackos from the right or the left telling me how to raise my kids, thank you very much. The Jesus crowd is at least as screwed up as the Godless libs. We have well defined standards of decency and integrity to live by.


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

I can be wrong but I dont see this going anywhere, a new ban that is.
I believe it is just a continuation of the fear mongering the national media seems to enjoy so much of late. Because, there are more people enjoying shooting and all things firearms now than there ever has been.
We washed the house in 94, touching an AWB would be political suicide for all but the most liberal/far left voting precincts in this country. And it isnt helping when you have a mass stabbing in a school in china a day or two before this happened here and the mall shooting that was stopped by a CCW holder in Oregon the week before. Of course one has to look for that in the news as it is not covered by the agenda driven national news but the truth is out there. Most people understand, you cant stop people from doing wrong if thats what they want to do, they will find away.

But let the hoarders hoard, if the prices get too crazy on mags and ARs I may just sell my stuff off and upgrade when things get back to normal in a year or two.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.feinstein.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/assault-weapons


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

Niles Coyote said:


> I can be wrong but I dont see this going anywhere, a new ban that is.
> I believe it is just a continuation of the fear mongering the national media seems to enjoy so much of late. Because, there are more people enjoying shooting and all things firearms now than there ever has been.
> We washed the house in 94, touching an AWB would be political suicide for all but the most liberal/far left voting precincts in this country. And it isnt helping when you have a mass stabbing in a school in china a day or two before this happened here and the mall shooting that was stopped by a CCW holder in Oregon the week before. Of course one has to look for that in the news as it is not covered by the agenda driven national news but the truth is out there. Most people understand, you cant stop people from doing wrong if thats what they want to do, they will find away.
> 
> But let the hoarders hoard, if the prices get too crazy on mags and ARs I may just sell my stuff off and upgrade when things get back to normal in a year or two.



I really hope your right , but the republicans don't seem to have the nuts to stand up against anything else . This will be the NRA's fight


----------

